# How disable build-in battery charging using software?



## username77 (Dec 12, 2013)

Asus x550dp-xx90d has build-in battery and to avoid constantly charging and detorioration while i have plugged in cord, i want disable it occasionally.


Anyway, is it possible such thing that such laptop works and completely bypass battery preserving it from use while it is on cord ?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

The various battery saving settings available on your laptop can be found on pages 70-72 in the Asus Notebook Manual.


----------



## username77 (Dec 12, 2013)

SpywareDr said:


> The various battery saving settings available on your laptop can be found on pages 70-72 in the Asus Notebook Manual.



Thnx , but i want something more radical what is doable on hardware. Something what is supstitution for removable battery. I tried in device manager to disable battery drivers but not working  .


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

There would need to be some sort of a physical "disconnect/reconnect the battery toggle switch" built into the laptop first.


----------



## username77 (Dec 12, 2013)

SpywareDr said:


> There would need to be some sort of a physical "disconnect/reconnect the battery toggle switch" built into the laptop first.


Nope:sad:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Then how would you propose to make/break the contact between the laptop and the battery?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

username77 said:


> is it possible such thing that such laptop works and completely bypass battery preserving it from use while it is on cord ?





SpywareDr said:


> There would need to be some sort of a physical "disconnect/reconnect the battery toggle switch" built into the laptop first.





username77 said:


> Nope:sad:


Sure there is. Remove the battery! Most notebooks don't need the battery installed to run off the charger. 

That said, why worry? The biggest worry with batteries and chargers plugged in 24/7/365 is the potential for decreased battery life with _some_ batteries. Lithium Ion batteries don't suffer from "memory effect" like older nickel cadmium and nickel–metal hydride batteries do. And most, if not all notebook batteries in recent years are LiIon. 

I keep my Toshiba (purchased in Feb 2010) charger plugged in all the time and the battery still works great. The trick to long battery life is to run down the battery every couple weeks, then charge it up again.

Of course, here's a concept - you might read your manual and see what the maker of your particular notebook suggests.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

on that laptop their is no removable battery pack.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> on that laptop their is no removable battery pack.


My apologies. That said, the owner's manual is not clear on that and I cannot find a reference to that exact notebook model number. 

The manual says just once, "if applicable" on page 9 in reference to removing the battery, suggesting different model versions for that model number may have user-removable batteries. In any case, it does appear it can be removed, but it is not as simple as opening a cover and sliding it out. 

That said, after reading the power mode options SpywareDr noted, I would not worry about it. Battery technologies, and battery charging technologies have improved greatly over the last 10 years and these batteries were specifically selected for and matched with these notebook devices to provide YEARS of quality service. There is no reason to expect the battery will not outlast the usefulness of the notebook. 

Unless we are electrical engineers with extensive expertise in batteries, I would not attempt to second-guess ASUS, or their battery experts.


----------

